# What Exactly is The Pro Keeper's Lobby?



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi everyone, just wondering what this is...How old do you have to be to join?
Cheers!
Ben


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Far as I know - and Rory can smack me if I'm wrong - there is no age limit.

All you need is to be dedicated to animal keeping and keeping animals in the appropriate conditions.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

What is it for exactly? I know it's to do with sustaining the hobby but how does it work?
Ben


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you join and what do you have to do


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> What is it for exactly? I know it's to do with sustaining the hobby but how does it work?
> Ben


Well, if you go to the PKL website, there is a "join" option. It asks you a few questions - some of which IS relating to what YOU can do to help the hobby.

For example, I do graphics and write articles for the PKL; I have also handed out letters and flyers about the European Protected Species legislation to local pet shops.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Who is classed as a pro keeper?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I beleive the "pro" means those who are supporting keeping as opposed to "anti".


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I beleive the "pro" means those who are supporting keeping as opposed to "anti".


Ah yes, that makes sense.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Great, thanks!
Ben


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have now joined the Pro Keepers Lobby and would like to know how to add the little advert to my sig...
Ben


----------

